# [SOLVED] i'm a dunce...need help syncing my ipod



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

the battery died on my ipod classic...i just replaced it...no problem there, but when i looked at the playlist on the ipod almost all of it was gone (my bad, i synced it wrong)...i have all my music on a playlist at itunes, but can't figure out how to sync it...i have it all checked, but there is no "sync now" button at the bottom of the page. what am i doing wrong? this is the latest version of itunes, maybe i just am not using it right...all help gratefully appreciated...:banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: i'm a dunce...need help syncing my ipod*

What type of iPod Classic do you have?


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

*Re: i'm a dunce...need help syncing my ipod*

thank you for a quick response!!! it's a 5th generation, 30gb...i appreciate your help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: i'm a dunce...need help syncing my ipod*

See if this helps:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4078442?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

*Re: i'm a dunce...need help syncing my ipod*

thanks for the link...what i wound up having to do was highlight everything i wanted on the iPod and drag it to the iPod list on the left...but it worked, and i'm a happy camper! thanks for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem!


----------

